# Inline 4 cylinder 2 stroke



## oneKone (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi, I originally had this on model engine maker but the thread didn't really get any traction. 

The build is based of Jan Ridder's puppy 2 stroke, most of the design has been modified with the exception of a few parts. 

So far:


























I machined the intake manifold halves at home on my little CNC "mill"
http://youtu.be/pjoD6wnLcmE


----------



## oneKone (Jul 7, 2015)

Last night I completed the cylinder bottom bushes and started on the second halve of the conrods. 






As usual it takes longer than anticipated to machine the smaller parts! Tonight I hope to finish the conrods and pistons.


----------



## Swifty (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm certainly interested in seeing your build, as I'm sure, are others.

Paul.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 7, 2015)

Swifty said:


> I'm certainly interested in seeing your build, as I'm sure, are others.
> 
> Paul.


Cheers, 
I remember when I built my tiny if I got awesome feedback, unfortunately I really didn't have time to reply to all answer's... This time will be different!


----------



## AussieJimG (Jul 8, 2015)

I was watching it over there, now I will watch it here. I do like to see CNC machines working like that.

I made lots of changes to Jan's design when I made my Puppy too.

Jim


----------



## oneKone (Jul 8, 2015)

Cheers, I originally built it for PCB routing but now it gets used for other more demanding jobs! I plan to make a bigger rigid CNC mill for my next motor build.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 9, 2015)

I got my pistons, conrods and pressure chambers finished yesterday. The pistons have 0.015mm clearance from the cylinders..... Gotta love CNC! I bedded the ball profile into the check valve and I hope it seals! 






This weekend I'll hopefully make the head and intake runners.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 12, 2015)

Hey, 
I have a question about a log manifold. 





As pictured would cyl 1 run rich compared to cyl 4 or would this not be much of a problem. 

Cheers,


----------



## oneKone (Jul 15, 2015)

There's little to update, I machined the head profile at home then finished it at work, the crankcase is basically done, needs cosmetic work. 









Hopefully by the end of next week I'll have the spark plugs done and the motor assembled to a point where I can run it in with a drill.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 22, 2015)

Yesterday I made a start on the sparkplugs, the Teflon insulators are a pressfit into the housing. 





I machined the parts in (on?) a 3 axis lathe, so the hex was easier.

http://youtu.be/C32rAWasVZE


----------



## oneKone (Jul 23, 2015)

I made a start on the distributor yesterday, I remember seeing this type of distributor on a model ic but I can't remember where. 





I'm hoping a pulley system with o-rings will drive the distributor without slipping.

This weekend I'm going to assemble the motor to run it in with a drill, I hope this method will make the motor easier to start for the first time.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 29, 2015)

Started off the week with a bit if a failure! The check valves wouldn't from the pressure of the springs, so I made some changes. They were originally horizontal but now they will be arranged vertically, basically the way Jan Ridders designed them! 






I reused the seats because nothing was wrong with them, all I made was four 90 degree adaptors. 





I remember reading chuck fellows doing some soft soldering on parts. Although the parts I made were a tight pressfit I thought it would be a good precaution. They turned out a bit messy but some filling and polishing should bring them out.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 29, 2015)

This is the point its at. It may not look like it but I'm hoping I'll be able to attempt to start it this weekend.


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 29, 2015)

Wow - that was quick! Good luck with starting, I hope it goes easy for you.


----------



## oneKone (Jul 29, 2015)

Cogsy said:


> Wow - that was quick! Good luck with starting, I hope it goes easy for you.


Cheers, hopefully I can make the parts needed today.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 2, 2015)

I tried to have a test start this weekend. The o-ring timing system slipped like crazy so I ordered a proper timing belt with pulley's, the pulley's are pretty long compared to the one's I made so I might have to modify them slightly.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 2, 2015)

Keep us posted, i would love to see it run.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 2, 2015)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Keep us posted, i would love to see it run.


Cheers, I ordered the parts with express postage so hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday. At least I'll have time to finish the intake and make a proper flywheel.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 3, 2015)

I completed the log manifold yesterday, is a mixture of brass and copper tube. 





My soft soldering skills still require some finessing but it is a better attempt than the check valves


----------



## oneKone (Aug 5, 2015)

Made some more progress, finished the log manifold, sorted the timing and iv started on the spray bar. So far it looks promising for a start attempt this weekend again, only this time with liquid fuel and a distributor belt that won't slip. 






Sorry for the lack of pictures, I can't get my (phone) camera to focus properly.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 7, 2015)

I tried starting the motor again last night with no success. I found that the intake port was opening just before the exhaust port so I beveled the exhaust side of the piston to fix it, I only did it on 2 pistons to try it first. It did sound more promising until I discovered that the intake manifold halves were leaking... The salastic I used had been eaten away by the fuel. 

So tonights plans are to finish off the pistons and cut out a gasket on my CNC mill (the shape is to hard to do it by hand..... Quickly) hopefully I can get it running or close to.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 9, 2015)

Had another weekend of failure! I could get a few pops every now and then but nothing sustained. I tried changing the inertia of the flywheel by adding a prop but still no luck. 

I'll try again tomorrow, the main 3 things I'm thinking of are compression, leaks and the check valves. I'm not using viton rubber balls as stated in the plans, although Jan said he got his motor running on metal ball check valve. If there turns out to be a leak or check valve problem it may be easier to quickly redesign the intake manifold.


----------



## oneKone (Aug 10, 2015)

I was just looking at my measurements compared to Jan's, he's pressure chambers are 3cc, mine came out to under 2.1cc. I'm not sure if this is the full problem but it may have a contribution to the problem.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but did this engine ever get finished? Did it run?---Brian


----------



## oneKone (Feb 10, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I'm sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but did this engine ever get finished? Did it run?---Brian


Sorry for not replying, yes I just started it again last night.


----------



## oneKone (Feb 10, 2016)

I finally got a cylinder running!! I blocked off the intake port and added another with a check valve. Hopefully next week I'll have time to finish it off.
https://youtu.be/imO52SBmS7M


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 10, 2016)

Great news!!!  Keep us posted.---brian


----------



## oneKone (Feb 10, 2016)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Great news!!!  Keep us posted.---brian


Cheers, its not far off now. I'm looking forward to seeing what 2 stroke you go with.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 10, 2016)

So am I Chris---I'm still researching engines and asking questions. I really want to build a two cycle engine. I just don't want to set myself up to fail.----Brian


----------

